# [much amuse] Doge Passed Registry. Wow.



## Altered Mental Status (Jan 20, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## neoclassicaljazz (Jan 20, 2014)

hahahaha much wow


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Jan 21, 2014)

I love Doge. <3


----------



## neoclassicaljazz (Jan 22, 2014)

Me too  I especially enjoy this one





Is it eat? I could see my dog thinking this.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 23, 2014)

so what is dog? 

he looks like my dog (Shiba Inu)


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 23, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> so what is dog?
> 
> he looks like my dog (Shiba Inu)



http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/doge


----------



## neoclassicaljazz (Jan 24, 2014)

Your dog must be awesome!


----------

